# Leaven Bread or Unleaven Bread



## servantofmosthigh (May 31, 2008)

OK, after seeing the posting of "Wine or Grape Juice," here's the other element of the Lord's Supper: the bread.

Does your church serve unleaven or yeasted bread?


----------



## Leslie (May 31, 2008)

Leavened bread but it bothers me. It should be unleavened.


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2008)

Unleavened.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2008)

unleavened...


----------



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2008)

Common loaf.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/leavened-unleavened-9334/#post124010

http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/leavened-unleavened-9334/#post124054

Sorry about the fonts. Maybe Rich knows how to fix the old fonts.


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 21, 2008)

My church uses Kosher Jewish Motsah.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 21, 2008)

We use leavened bread, but I wish it were unleavened.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 21, 2008)

Unleavened.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 21, 2008)

What's the advantage of unleavened bread?


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 21, 2008)

Brad said:


> What's the advantage of unleavened bread?



I don't think there is an advantage it just seems more authentic


----------



## Ivan (Jun 21, 2008)

holyfool33 said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > What's the advantage of unleavened bread?
> ...



Unleavened was used in the seder Passover meal. We can presume that Jesus and the disciples used it at the Last Supper.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 21, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Common loaf.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/leavened-unleavened-9334/#post124010
> 
> ...



Frankly, I have to say I'm always somewhat amused by the fact that in the _many_ threads on this issue over the past few years in which Fred and others have noted the point in the above links (namely, the nature of the applicable Greek words), hardly anyone ever interacts with it.

Then several months to a year later, there's always the _next_ poll or discussion on this issue again, and once again the majority of the same short answers with the same reason are almost always given, still without any mention of or interaction with the _very simple_ yet _pertinent_ point of the Greek words.


----------

